# Example of how I rate pax's



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

1.Pax is late opens door from behind without making eye contact with me first..Minus 1 pt.
2.Pax taps on trunk so I know to open it.Minus 1 point
3 Pax doesn't acknowledge me by name as entering vehicle..Minus 1 point
4 Pax smells ..minus 1 point
5.Pax expects pick up to be at unsafe pickup spot...Minus 2
6.Pax asks to play music I dont like ..Minus 2 points..........THIS IS A WORK IN PROGRESS ILL ADD MORE LATER 
.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I give everyone 5 stars unless they are an absolute jerk. Than it is 1 star.

Can't be bothered splitting hairs for something Uber doesn't seem to care about.


----------



## emeraldhue (Jan 7, 2017)

Crbrocks said:


> 1.Pax is late opens door from behind without making eye contact with me first..Minus 1 pt.
> 2.Pax taps on trunk so I know to open it.Minus 1 point
> 3 Pax doesn't acknowledge me by name as entering vehicle..Minus 1 point
> 4 Pax smells ..minus 1 point
> ...


I'm going to assume you don't drive in NYC because you're going to run into a pax who does at least one of these items you mentioned in almost every ride. And it doesn't take too much luck to meet a pax who does all six of these things at the same time. If they're so bad that you need to block them, then give that 1-star salute. Otherwise, do the default 5 stars, and then get on with your life. There are more important shit to worry about.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Crbrocks said:


> 1.Pax is late opens door from behind without making eye contact with me first..Minus 1 pt.
> 2.Pax taps on trunk so I know to open it.Minus 1 point
> 3 Pax doesn't acknowledge me by name as entering vehicle..Minus 1 point
> 4 Pax smells ..minus 1 point
> ...


That's beyond rough... I don't think you'll be doing this long term. Maybe something else would be a better fit.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Crbrocks said:


> 1.Pax is late opens door from behind without making eye contact with me first..Minus 1 pt.
> 2.Pax taps on trunk so I know to open it.Minus 1 point
> 3 Pax doesn't acknowledge me by name as entering vehicle..Minus 1 point
> 4 Pax smells ..minus 1 point
> ...


If the ride paid $10 or more and was worth my time driving... 5*

All minimum fares, short daily commuters and runs that were a waste of time... 1*

A ride either is or isn't profitable and worth your time. If it's a waste of time, 1* to unmatch.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Crbrocks said:


> 1.Pax is late opens door from behind without making eye contact with me first..Minus 1 pt.
> 2.Pax taps on trunk so I know to open it.Minus 1 point
> 3 Pax doesn't acknowledge me by name as entering vehicle..Minus 1 point
> 4 Pax smells ..minus 1 point
> ...


Sorry, you can't rate less than 1*. If your rating system were legit some pax would end up in the negative which can't happen! RETHINK required. Come back with a better plan! Your current one is unworthy of a post! Maybe you are better suited for a gig in the shoe dept at Target.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Sorry, you can't rate less than 1*. If your rating system were legit some pax would end up in the negative which can't happen! RETHINK required. Come back with a better plan! Your current one is unworthy of a post! Maybe you are better suited for a gig in the shoe dept at Target.


Did you enjoy your gig at Target ?



emeraldhue said:


> I'm going to assume you don't drive in NYC because you're going to run into a pax who does at least one of these items you mentioned in almost every ride. And it doesn't take too much luck to meet a pax who does all six of these things at the same time. If they're so bad that you need to block them, then give that 1-star salute. Otherwise, do the default 5 stars, and then get on with your life. There are more important shit to worry about.


I beg to differ


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Crbrocks said:


> 1.Pax is late opens door from behind without making eye contact with me first..Minus 1 pt.
> 2.Pax taps on trunk so I know to open it.Minus 1 point
> 3 Pax doesn't acknowledge me by name as entering vehicle..Minus 1 point
> 4 Pax smells ..minus 1 point
> ...


Any hint of croaky-box-of-frogs vocal fry from Millenial females, or anyone for that matter, is an automatic 2* at best. There is absolutely no excuse and zero tolerance in my car for that.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> If the ride paid $10 or more and was worth my time driving... 5*


Yes.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I give everyone 5 stars unless they are an absolute jerk. Than it is 1 star.
> 
> Can't be bothered splitting hairs for something Uber doesn't seem to care about.


The longer I drive, the more I believe in this method. They may not even notice a 2, 3, or 4, because they only get to see the average. And I want to make sure they see it go down.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Any hint of croaky-box-of-frogs vocal fry from Millenial females, or anyone for that matter, is an automatic 2* at best. There is absolutely no excuse and zero tolerance in my car for that.


Are you talking about the phenomenon known as "vocal fry" 
There's always "that attitude" that goes along with it. Yep, makes me want to kick them out every time.



Fozzie said:


> If the ride paid $10 or more and was worth my time driving... 5*
> 
> All minimum fares, short daily commuters and runs that were a waste of time... 1*
> 
> A ride either is or isn't profitable and worth your time. If it's a waste of time, 1* to unmatch.


It's just that I think that kind of 1* is better directed at Uber. (Not that that's possible). The pax don't set the price, they are just taking advantage of the offer from Uber ( no tip required).


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Any hint of croaky-box-of-frogs vocal fry from Millenial females, or anyone for that matter, is an automatic 2* at best. There is absolutely no excuse and zero tolerance in my car for that.


I'll bet the correlation between vocal fry and non-tipping is very high.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Crbrocks said:


> 1.Pax is late opens door from behind without making eye contact with me first..Minus 1 pt.
> 2.Pax taps on trunk so I know to open it.Minus 1 point
> 3 Pax doesn't acknowledge me by name as entering vehicle..Minus 1 point
> 4 Pax smells ..minus 1 point
> ...


5star is the maximum, so if they do all these then they'll get -3star. So do you kick them out mid trip?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'll bet the correlation between vocal fry and non-tipping is very high.


Like, yaahhhh.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

@ANT 7 nailed it for me.


----------

